# Archäologie mit 4.2



## GerSic (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ne kleine Frage, wozu ich bisher nichts finden konnte:
Gibt es mit 4.2 neue Archäologieitems so wie es auch neue mit 4.1 gab?
Antworten wären super, da ich, wie gesagt, noch nichts dazu finden konnte und ein begeisterter Buddler bin 

mfG


----------



## wotronic (5. Juli 2011)

hmm...meines wissens nach, und anhand der patchnotes zu 4.2 ist nicht zu sehen, das neue gegenstände eingeführt worden, also geh ich von aus, das für die archys unter uns nichts neues zu finden gibt.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juli 2011)

Änderungen gab es wohl keine.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juli 2011)

Hat das nicht gerade erst schon mal jemand gefragt?

Edit:
Bitte nächstes mal Suchfunktion benutzen!
http://forum.buffed....und-archologie/


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juli 2011)

Jain ...

Dieser Thread war zuerst im Allgemeinen Forum und wurde ohne Verweis komplett verschoben.
Meinen Hinweis zum Nebenberufsforum hatte ich daraufhin wieder wegeditiert. 

*Edit:*
Ach Du meintest diesen Thread -> *Patch 4.2 und Archäologie*
Dein Link geht irgendwie nicht so recht.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2011)

Jo genau den meinte ich. Komisch mit den Link, aber egal hast ihn ja reingenommen. Brauche ich es nicht mehr tun. thx^^


----------

